# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Poni

## shigjeta

Albumin e Ponit _As po, as jo_ mund ta degjoni ketu
http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php?&id=328


*Dale moj dale*

Ne mengjes pa zbardhur drita
Me zgjoi nje ze u ngrita
Shkonte vasha shkonte Vita
Ajo qe shkonte perdita

**Dale moj dale
Dale sa te vij edhe une
Pritem moj pritem
Pritem se te dua shume**

Kam dy dite sot edhe dje
Te prisja djale te vije
Tek burimi ne korije
Te mblidhnin kokrra lajthie

Me beso moj grykezene
Te ziun cme gjeti mbreme
Iken dhente dhe mu trembne
Gjezdisa malin me kembe


*Baluket e ballit*

**Manushaqe lule
 Lulet qe keputen
Do ti bej varse per gushe
Diten qe do behesh nuse**

Baluket e ballit moj
Mbi syte te kane rene
Si hena pas malit moj
Si hene e pabere

Lulet e fustanit moj
Ngjajne  si argjende
Kush ti ka qendisur moj
Vete apo jot eme

Si do tia besh djalit moj
Kujto çi ke thene
Tek burimi i zallit moj
Shtegun ta ka zene


_** perseritet pas çdo strofe_

----------


## shigjeta

Foto e Ponit

----------


## romeoOOO

Me pelqen zeri i saj!  :ngerdheshje: 


Plus qe eshte edhe simaptike, mendoj qe me pak pune do te behet nje kengtare shume e mire!

----------


## Playjadi

normale esht nga vlora   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Leila

Do behet kengetare e mire apo eshte tashme e mire?  :buzeqeshje: 
Do me mesonin ca shoqka si te hidhja vallen per Vit te Ri, e me ne fund qe e kapa si kercehet kur Poni kendonte "Laj Fustane."

"... Laj fustane, laj fustanin e tim zot,
here me uje, here me lot..."

C'imazh qe te jep kjo, te lash rrobat e bashkeshortit me lot, dhe si gjest eshte shume personale. Teme shume e njohur neper kenget popullore. Ka disa te tilla nga jugu ku kenga fillon duke iu drejtuar dikush vajzes, "C'po ben atje perposh ne lume?" (ne njeren kenge i drejtohen, "vetullzeze") dhe ajo i pergjigjet se po lan rrobat e burrit qe i erdhi mbreme pas nje mungese te gjate dhe qe po i iken te nesermen sa nuk jane cmallur akoma me njeri tjetrin. Versioni tjeter qe mbaj mend eshte se i vdes burri. C'te kepusin shpirtin kenget tona...  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur nuk kendon dhe Parashqevia kenge popullore si kjo.

----------


## Antipatrea

Po kur thote :
Kam 2 dite sot edhe dije,
te prisja djalo te vije,
te burimi nen korije
te mblidhnim kokrra lajthie.....vertet kokrra lajthie do mblidhnin valle??????
Nejse si per albumi e pare qe e ka Poni seshte keq...Me perlqeu shume dhe ai albumi i ri i Petrit Lulos. Ai po qe i qan kenget e jugut...

----------


## megiru

Poni vetem ze qe s'ka. E kam degjuar live dhe eshte kot fare

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Kengetare e re,dhe zerin nuk e ka te keq.
Petrit Lulo dhe mua me pelqeu ne CD qe i degjova

----------


## Vinjol

herm per mendimin tim ajo eshte vajze simpatike  ka vesh per muzike 
por vetem se ska gjene kryesore Zerin. per mendimin tim dale ngadale do te rritet dhe ajo

----------


## Leila

Ne s'e pati zerin qe tani, s'do i vije kurre me vone. Per kete te jeni te sigurte. Mua do me internonin ne shkollen e muzikes ne Shqiperi  :uahaha:    por shpetova se nuk ndiqja ritmin qe me benin per prove (se si 5 vjec kalama, mendova se mund te luaja si te doja, te shpikja muziken time... lol). Pastaj me vone, pertoja te mesoja notat e muzikes. Nqs e ke talent te vjen vete deshira, nderkohe qe mesimi dhe praktika e perfeksionojne talentin.

Une u heq kapelen ketyre pa ze qe kendojne kenge popullore dhe jo te tipit ti-s'di-as-me-ma-lyp. Pastaj kemi edhe rangun e kengetareve me ze fantastik qe s'bejne me kenge popullore. Parashqevia edhe pse s'ka volum, ka zerin ideal femeror (per mendimin tim  :buzeqeshje: ), po c'ti bej une asaj qe s'kendon te tilla. U merzita duke degjuar kaq pak variante kengesh popullore (keshtu them une se i degjova te gjitha). Jam gati te degjoj edhe William Hung te kendoje, "le t'ia beje moj, kush te doje, kush i tha moj, te me martoje."  :ngerdheshje:  She bangs, she bangs, oh baby...

----------


## Blue_sky

Ka nja 2-3 muaj qe kam CD-ne e saje ne shtepi(qe ma sollen nga Shqiperia),kenge te lezeteshme kendon...sidomos kur i degjon 5 heret e para.
Ate "laj fustan" eshte e bukur...dhe nja dy-tre te tjera s'jane keq.

Dhe mua ky fragmenti me pelqen,antipatrea:




> Po kur thote :
> Kam 2 dite sot edhe dije,
> te prisja djalo te vije,
> te burimi nen korije
> te mblidhnim kokrra lajthie...

----------


## dibrani2006

Me pelqejne kenget TOSKE

----------


## cool_dancer

qenka e bukur Poni
edhe me pelqen kenga as po as jo
ka kush ta fut tekstin e kesaj kenge?
flm

----------


## shigjeta

> qenka e bukur Poni
> edhe me pelqen kenga as po as jo
> ka kush ta fut tekstin e kesaj kenge?
> flm


*As po, as jo*

Ne mengjes kur dal
Perpara me del nje djal
Eshte i ndrojtur sme flet dot
Do tme thote dy fjale
Oh sa  lumturi
Pres megjeset me gezim
Bashke me diellin qe shkelqen
Del dhe djali im

Ref
Me rreh zemra me gezim
Buzeqesh djali im
Nuk i them as po, as jo
Mos e humb djal-o

Syte e tij shkelqejne
Une shikimin sia ndal dot
Plot me ndjenja dashurie
Zemra mu mbush plot
Naten gjumi nuk me ze
Zgjohem dhe dal ne ballkon
Flas me henen, degjoj yjet
Shpirti me kendon

Zemren ia kam fal
Djali ndoshta nuk e di
Pres mengjesin te vij prap
Ti fal syne e zi
Do ti them e dua
Zemren ia fala une vete
Bashke me djalin krah per krah
Do ecim ne jete

----------


## iskenderbegSS

tung nga turqi 
une po don nje gje pyet e 
a ka edin ne ketu ky tekste kengesh ?



--ju bu bu te  keqene 
--dil moj dil buzen trandafil 
--e lum moj kush i ka 


if your can write this songs lyric 

ı will be very happy 



PS(me fal une po fol shqip shume keq)

----------


## shigjeta

> --ju bu bu te  keqene 
> --dil moj dil buzen trandafil 
> --e lum moj kush i ka


* Jububu moj të keqen-ë*

Çupe kush ta preu fustane
Jububu moj të keqen-ë
Neneja me gjithe babane
Jububu moj të keqen-ë

Shume te ngushte nen sqetull
Jububu moj të keqen-ë
Ju thafshin moj kush ta ka qepur
Jububu moj të keqen-ë

Oh sa shume te ka lezet
Jububu moj të keqen-ë
Dukesh si thelleze ne dege
Jububu moj të keqen-ë

Bandilli ta bleu nje tjeter
Jububu moj të keqen-ë
Vish te rri, e mos mbaj te vjeter
Jububu moj të keqen-ë

Fustanin mbaç me shendet
Jububu moj të keqen-ë
Me bandill gezofsh perjete
Jububu moj të keqen-ë


*E lum moj kush i ka*

ç’po kendojne bilbilat
o moj fushave, fushave, 
moj xhan me lule 
fushave

o lum moj kush I ka
e lum moj kush I do
e lum ata bandilla
qe lozin me to

ç’po kendojne bilbilat
o moj maleve, maleve, 
moj xhan me lule 
maleve

ç’po kendojne bilbilat
o moj puseve, puseve 
moj xhan me lule 
puseve


*Dil moj dil*

moj m’u bere per martese
dil moj dil lulja me vese
dil moj dil buzen trendafil
dil moj dil te takosh bandill

pa dil ti syri i zi
po kush del aman si ti
pa dil ti syri i zi
po kush del aman si ti

manxura e penxherese
dil moj dil lulja me vese
dil moj dil buzen trendafil
dil moj dil te takosh bandill

vetem hidhem syte e zese
dil moj dil lulja me vese
te t’i puth e le te vdese
dil moj dil lulja me vese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x4otGOmjAs

----------


## Eminemka

Mua me pelqen me shume ALbumi i ri I Ponit..."Dashuria Labe"

Ka kenge sh te bukura...si : :e lashte:  kam une e ke ti , Dashuria Labe etj..

Vertet shume i arrire!

----------


## oliinter

Poni eshte ylli i ri i muzikes vlonjate.

Urime goces sepse eshte ti kepusesh koken per bukurine qe ka.

Lere zerin pastaj...

Ka lezet te degjosh pak muzik shqip qe te te kenaqe sepse na i shpifi sinon petlla  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ALBA

I këndova dhashurisë labe sepse ndihem labe 24 karat 
 Këngëtarja e njohur e muzikës popullore të përpunuar Poni tregon për fillimet e karrierës së saj dhe për suksesin në këtë gjini të muzikës. Ajo tregon për Dashurinë labe që ndjen në shpirt dhe për albumin e saj me të njëjtin titull. Këngëtarja shprehet se karakteri i saj 24 karat lab ka bërë që ajo të këndoj këngë labe dhe të zgjedhi këtë gjini të muzikës. Këngëtarja e njohur Poni shprehet se Dashuria labe është e egër por e vërtetë. Labët kur të duan të duan me të vërtetë, kur nuk të duan nuk dinë të shtiren, të paktën unë mendoj kështu.

-Si e ka nisur Poni karrierën e saj artistike?
Unë kam një vit që kam dalë në skenë megjithëse kam kënduar edhe më herët. Kam qenë e shkëputur nga Shqipëria për dy vjet dhe jam kthyer për të bërë diçka si albumi im i kaluar me këngën Dale moj dale. 
-Si ndiheni që megjithëse ka dalë albumi juaj i ri vazhdon të dëgjohetpërsëri albumi i kaluar?
Normalisht që ndihem mirë, por jam ndjerë keq kur kam dëgjuar këtë këngë e cila është një hit i dimrit, një ditë në rrugë. U ndjeva edhe mirë por më erdhi edhe keq në të njëjtën kohë. 
-Ju keni sjellë në tregun muzikor një rrymë të re...
Po, së bashku me Adi Hilën kemi sjellë diçka të re. Kemi përzgjedhur materialet, dhe kënga nga e cila ka marrë titullin edhe albumi Dashuria labe është kënga që unë kam më përzemër, dhe mënyra se si është trajtuar në videoklip ka qenë një ide e imja, megjithëse kanë punuar njerëz të tjerë, një staf i madh për këtë videoklip, ideja ka qenë e imja. 
-Mendon se e ka kuptuar publiku se çfarë mesazhi përcjell albumi Dashuria labe?
Që në momentin kur ka dalë kënga e kanë kuptuar sepse ajo në refren e thotë shumë mirë Të dua për kokën tënde, do vij ti them satëme, aty është labe 24 karat e gjithë shprehja dhe publiku arrin në konkluzionin që këtë shprehje ia thotë labi labes. Pjesa u tërbofsh se na tërbove është një mallkim?
Në fakt ai është një mallkim me dashuri brenda, i cili thotë se, nëse ti nuk do të më duash aq sa të dua unë, u tërbofsh se na ke tërbuar. 
-Si është dashuria labe?
Dashuria labe është e egër por e vërtetë. Labët kur të duan të duan me të vërtetë, kur nuk të duan nuk dinë të shtiren, të paktën unë mendoj kështu. 
-Në shumë këngë tuajat në albumin e ri përdoret gajdja. Si e keni përshtatur këtë instrument për këngët e jugut?
Po, edhe pse gajdja përdoret për këngët veriore ne kemi gjetur një gajde të butë sepse në albumin e parë unë kam patur mjaft shitje edhe në veri dhe doja që në këtë album të ndërthurja. Në fakt kisha dëshirë të kisha edhe këngë polifonike të shoqëruara me çifteli, por në një album tjetër ndoshta e realizoj këtë dëshirë. 
-Albumi juaj i parë ka patur mjaft sukses. Po atë sukses ka patur edhe albumi juaj i dytë?
Normalisht në albumet e dyta bie pak kurioziteti, veçanërisht kur janë shumë pranë njëri tjetrit. Albumi i dytë ka shkuar mirë dhe ndoshta edhe pak më mirë se i pari. 
-Kur ka dalë albumi juaj i parë?
Albumi i parë ka dalë në muajin gusht vitin e kaluar, ka pothuajse një vit. 
-Krijimtaria në këtë album është e re apo janë tekste të përpunuara?
Të gjitha këngët popullore janë këngë të vjetra, por të pakënduara dhe të pakonsumuara prej vitesh. Janë edhe katër këngë të reja si kënga E kam unë e ke ti, Thashethemet apo Të kam shpirt janë kompozime të pastra dhe tekstet janë të rinj. 
-Si keni mundur që të grumbulloni materialet përkëtë album?
Është e vështirë. Duhet të shkosh edhe në fshatra të thell, të takosh njerëz dhe të më japin tekstet dhe të të tregojnë melodinë e këtyre këngëve. Natyrisht që gjetja e materialeve nuk është shumë komode, por kur gjen diçka që ka vlera nuk quhen sakrifica ato.
-Të gjitha materialet janë nga Vlora apo të trevës së jugut?
Jo, nuk janëvetëm nga Vlora. Ky album ka këngë nga i gjithë jugu, por labëri si, Tepelenë, Gjirokastër, etj. 
-Ju keni dhënë koncerte edhe në qytete të tjera përveç Vlorës, si jeni pritur atje?
Në fakt pritjet kanë qenë të mira. Në Gjirokastër sa herë kam shkuar biletat janë shitur të gjitha shumë më përpara se të mbërrija unë atje. Madje ka patur edhe reagime nga publiku i Tepelenës pasi nuk ka patur bileta për të gjithë. 
-Mendoni se jeni prezantuar vonë në skenën shqiptare?
Në atë periudhë ka qenë ëndërr të këndoje në festivale. Unë jam kthyer me mendimin që të shkoj në një kompeticion me një kompozitor të mirë. Në momentin që erdha Adrian Hila, kompozitori me të cilin bashkëpunoj, dëgjoi zërin tim më thë, Ti je shumë karakter lab dhe nëse do të sjellësh diçka të bukur futu njëherë me këtë çfarë je. Më pas mendova se bëra shumë mirë që zgjodha këtë gjini. 
-Në ato momente kur Adi Hila ju drejtoi në këtë rrugë vazhdonit të kishit përsëri dëshirën për të marrë pjesë në një kompeticion?
Po. Dëshira ishte e madhe, por mendoj se është më mirë që njeriu të bëj atë që i përshtatet. 
-Si mendoni se është më mirë, të këndoni në një kompeticion apo të bëni një album dhe të keni të gjithë publikun për vete?
Festivalet të ngrenë në nivel dhe të japin një tjetër status, është normale. Unë i dua kompeticionet, por duhet që të kesh kujdes me çfarë prezantohesh sepse mund të jesh shumë këngëtare e talentuar edhe me cilësi të mëdha vokale, por në momentin që nuk prezantohesh mirë të bie tregu. 
-Nëse albumi i parë nuk do të kishte sukses do të guxonit përsëri të bënit një album të dytë?
Jo. Natyrisht që jo, të paktën jo kaq shpejt. Do përpiqesha të bëja diçka më të bukur, nuk është e thënë se dështove në albumin e parë të mos bësh më albume. Vendosa që të bëja albumin e dytë kaq herët sepse shkoj mirë i pari. 
-Si është e mundur që të gjitha këngët tuaja ndryshojnë nga njëra-tjetra dhe janë të gjitha të bukura?
Faleminderit. Normalisht nja album nuk mund ti ketë të gjitha këngët të një niveli, është normale, por ne jemi përpjekur që ti përzgjedhim me kujdes matrialet. 
-Në cilën nga këngët e këtij albumi keni patur më shumë emocione?
Është kënga Shpirti im dhe natyrisht Dashuria labe është kënga në të cilën kam kënduar me shpirt.  





Marre nga gazeta SOT.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Dashuria labe është e egër por e vërtetë. Labët kur të duan të duan me të vërtetë, kur nuk të duan nuk dinë të shtiren, të paktën unë mendoj kështu.


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  
Gabohesh moj rrushi,gabohesh  :kryqezohen:  Qekur intensiteti i dashurise/shtirja qenkan te perkufizuara gjeografikisht? Hajde mendime,hajde.Kam qeshur me lot!
Mgjth,me pelqen si kengetare.

----------

